# "...to new beginnings!" (an interactive RANT!)



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

I spent most of my A3 time on the 4titude. There is SO much negativity in the other USA forums, that I am fed up with it. I am here to share my love for Audi's and specifically the MK2 TT, not bicker and vibe others for having their own vision for how their car turns out. I'd like to celebrate the differences between all of us TT2 owners, not berate others for not keeping their car bone stock, or modding in a way that I don't totally agree with. It's a bunch of BS and it's time for the passionate people in this community to take a stand.
Please don't let me look a fool by ignoring this post, and it's intentions. PLease chime in if you are also onboard with this frame of thought. Lets make Fourtitude the safe haven for new ideas regarding the TT2. Let's make this place the positive, enriching and encouraging space that all of us hardworking folks deserve after a long day. 
First step, is a role call:



_Modified by iModTTS at 10:50 AM 7/18/2009_


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: "...to new beginnings!" (iModTTS)*

I'll go first:
NAME/SCREEN: Jason "iModTTS"
CAR: Sprint Blue 2oo9 TTS DSG
PIC:








PACIFIC PALISADES, CA 4/2oo9



_Modified by iModTTS at 9:59 AM 5/15/2009_


----------



## 353S (May 24, 2008)

*Re: "...to new beginnings!" (iModTTS)*

NAME/SCREEN: Donavan "353S aka quattive"
CAR: Suzuka Grey 2oo9 TTS DSG
PIC:








I agree almost all of the forums have gotten pretty negative. Cheers for the positive attitude iModTTS































_Modified by 353S at 11:46 PM 5/12/2009_


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: "...to new beginnings!" (iModTTS)*

NAME/SCREEN: Erick "sr_erick"
CAR: Brilliant Red 2oo9 TTS DSG
PIC:








I'm here about every day and try help out anyone in any way possible because I know when I'm looking for information, forums will be the first place I go and I want the same quality response I try to give others. There aren't a lot of MK2 TT owners on here (probably more TTS owners, ha!) but hopefully that will change.


----------



## CaliforniaTT (Nov 11, 2008)

name screen: damian&Robin "californiatt"
car:2008 audi TT brilliant red
of course!...... dont let the hate eat up your individualism and ideas ,keep it up and remember this :
"DEFEAT YOUR ENEMIES WITH SUCCESS"
















HATE! : JEALOUSY! : CAN,T AFFOR IT! so hate it until the day they afford it the hates stops Muaaaa ha ha ha!


_Modified by CaliforniaTT at 12:20 AM 5-13-2009_


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: "...to new beginnings!" (iModTTS)*

Name: Tim
Alias: NeverOEM
Car: '08 Audi TT 3.2L VR6 Quattro; Brilliant Black
Pic:


----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: "...to new beginnings!" (iModTTS)*

Name/Screen: Ethan/Fissues
09 TTS-R










_Modified by Fissues at 3:21 AM 5/13/2009_


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: "...to new beginnings!" (Fissues)*

Name/Screen: Domm/DrDomm
09 TTS
I didn't know there was such negativity going on, but I hope it stops.


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re:*

NAME/SCREEN: Obaid "UAEPrince"
CAR: Brilliant Red & Black 2oo7 TT DSG





















CaliforniaTT 
"DEFEAT YOUR ENEMIES WITH SUCCESS"
Wisdom...
It's totally true,
Still remember the eyes of those owners of fancy cars.. Looking at my TT as a crap, thinking that we can't own an R8,
but the true that this car gotta alots of potentials,
which you can see it beyond it eyes.
Our TT's gotta it own personality,
& it's all up to us to make it a wild cat or a peaceful vehicle.
I Call it my baby...
and I guess every single one here consider his TT his own baby,,






























iModTTS Thank you.


----------



## alipor (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: "...to new beginnings!" (uaeprince)*

Totally agree.
Alipor
09 Ibis TTS, Milltek CB and MTM chip
Only pic I have is in winter mode


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

NAME/SCREEN: Pierre AkA Alva8193
Car: 2009 BB TT-S DSG









Cheers Mates, i think this is a great idea


_Modified by alva8193 at 1:43 PM 5-13-2009_


----------



## souTThie (May 13, 2009)

more pics, yay!
delivery pic as a newborn. I need to get some outside shots
Name/Screen: Dan/souTThie
2009 TTS brilliant red









_Modified by souTThie at 5:18 PM 5/14/2009_


_Modified by souTThie at 5:22 PM 5/14/2009_


----------



## Kvn22 (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: "...to new beginnings!" (iModTTS)*

Name: Kevin 
Screen: Kvn22

/Users/kevmartinez/Desktop/DSC_0290.JPG


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: "...to new beginnings!" (Kvn22)*

8 TTS's and still going! That represents most of the TTS's sold in America!








Seriously guys, I appreciate that you are all after the same thing. All of you in cold weather areas are prolly waiting for some steady sun, so that you can go bananas on your cars! Can't wait to see what everyone comes up with.
Alva, your car is very tuned for a TTS. What have you done thus far?



_Modified by iModTTS at 8:34 PM 5/13/2009_


----------



## Unclemase (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: "...to new beginnings!" (iModTTS)*

NAME/SCREEN: Mason "Unclemase"
CAR: Ice Silver 2oo8 2.0 TT


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

*Re: "...to new beginnings!" (iModTTS)*

Amen brother - we're with you!!
2009 TT 2.0 Quattro


----------



## americo11 (Feb 16, 2009)

Here, here!! my brother from another mother.


----------



## alfa159q4 (May 14, 2009)

*Re: "...to new beginnings!" (Unclemase)*

You are so right iModTTS. http://lh4.ggpht.com/_KQONJWsl...5.jpg


----------



## americo11 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: "...to new beginnings!" (alfa159q4)*

Here ya go Alpha159q4
no clicky


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

*Re: "...to new beginnings!" (iModTTS)*

This is a good thing your doing Imod and i love your tt-s if i could have picked a color it would have been sprint blue but i cant complain i
I had an A5 S-Line prior to the TT-s and it had small problems so i made a big deal about it to AOA and they gave me a brand new tt-s! 
for nothing out of pocket and sticker was about 3500 more than my A5 was and it already had about 9k miles
As far as mods go i ran it at the track both stock and just stage 1 REVO i also dyno'd the car with the software only never got a stock baseline for comparison
As it sits now i have a forge replacement DV, ATP 3" DP off of a Mk5 gti it just needed a few modifications, and now revo is working on stage 2 off of my map


----------



## SB82 (Sep 17, 2008)

Jordan / SB82
I haven't gotten to do anything yet. Kids cost too much money


----------



## hojinize (May 19, 2007)

HJ / hojinize
where are 3.2s?
















Going back to stock height next week


----------



## TKVW (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (hojinize)*

Name/Screen: Tim/TKVW
2008 TT 2.0T











_Modified by TKVW at 12:20 PM 5-14-2009_


----------



## diskreet (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: "...to new beginnings!" (iModTTS)*

name/screen name: Ryan/diskreet
car: 2009 TT 2.0T FWD
pic:








mods:
AWE Tuning cat-back exhaust (more pics of my car on their site)
H&R Sport springs
TID black aluminum paddle extensions
removed rear 'TT' emblems
(removed) JL Audio 500/1 and 2x 10"W3v2s


----------



## alfa159q4 (May 14, 2009)

*Re: "...to new beginnings!" (americo11)*

Thanks...i'm too stupid to figure it out-LOL


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (hojinize)*

forgotten me already hojinize? and stock height? DON'T DU IT!


----------



## hojinize (May 19, 2007)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverOEM* »_forgotten me already hojinize? and stock height? DON'T DU IT!








Big fan of your build..
the reason y i am going back is b/c of the road. Here in Lafayette, road is horrible and I had the coil for 1 1/2 years.. thus decided to go back


----------



## Regina_TT (Mar 1, 2008)

*Cheers!*

I'll go twenty second:
NAME/SCREEN: Tony/Regina_TT, Regina_TTS, Regina_TT/Q5
CAR: Meteor Grey 2009 TTS DSG Coupe
PIC:








THE DIRTY NORTH...WINTER 08







Cheers...to new beginnings!


_Modified by Regina_TT at 12:44 AM 5/20/2009_


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (hojinize)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hojinize* »_







Big fan of your build..
the reason y i am going back is b/c of the road. Here in Lafayette, road is horrible and I had the coil for 1 1/2 years.. thus decided to go back









Trust me man, my roads are just as bad if not worse here in Louisiana; just gotta ride it out!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverOEM* »_
Trust me man, my roads are just as bad if not worse here in Louisiana; just gotta ride it out!










That car looks really respectable at that stance, so I'll have to go ahead and agree with NVROEM on that tip.


----------



## sergecur99 (Sep 17, 2005)

*Glad to see this frum pick up some activity*

Name/username: Serge/sergecur99
2008 2.0T DSG
Orlando, FL










_Modified by sergecur99 at 4:52 PM 5/17/2009_


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Just stopping in. Gotta say, all these rides look sweet, modded or stock. Keep up the good work everyone


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I'll be on this thread by Wednesday.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_I'll be on this thread by Wednesday.
 I'm very excited that you are coming on board in the TT2 squad! Your knowledge, and first hand tuning experience on the 2.0T will be an enormous asset to this forum.
I know you told me you are gonna keep it mellow on the mods, but I know you purty damn good mate! I think you will have your first mod done within 30 days..... I'll put a twenty on it! I'm actually going to encourage your reckless mod-money spending habits...the devil on your shoulder really!


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

And I'll be the devil on HIS shoulder. You'll have no choice but to give in.


----------



## conneem-tt (Feb 17, 2008)

Name/Screen : Michael/conneem
Dolphin Grey 2.0T Manual


----------



## 353S (May 24, 2008)

*Re: (conneem-tt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *conneem-tt* »_Name/Screen : Michael/conneem
Dolphin Grey 2.0T Manual









Love your car! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Chris/Terje_77








Meteor Grey 2.0T FWD DSG with the S-Line Package/19" wheel option. Taking delivery on Saturday.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*

Columbia Pictures presents....
*Terje and me.*
The surprise holiday film for the entire family.











_Modified by iModTTS at 8:42 AM 5/25/2009_


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

lol, no other TTs in my area. The next time I'm in California with my car, I'll be hitting you up iMod, hope you don't mind


----------



## CaliforniaTT (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (iModTTS)*

too bad u guys are to up in nor cal







.
if we make it to a show in pleaseanton CA will hit you guys up


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (CaliforniaTT)*

Gideon / [email protected]
2008 Audi TT 3.2 Quattro DSG


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Gideo[email protected])*

NICE! car looks sharp what wheels are those?


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

dammit, I have to step up my game; car looks fantastic Gideon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverOEM* »_dammit, I have to step up my game; car looks fantastic Gideon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

X2. 

_Quote, originally posted by *CaliforniaTT* »_too bad u guys are to up in nor cal







.
if we make it to a show in pleaseanton CA will hit you guys up 

It actually looks like we could eventually have a TT2 GTG! All my A3 brethren and I had what we called "The Mid-state hatch attack" last summer in SLO. We had a great turn out, and I learned a bit of stuff about the A3 that was new to me. We gotta look forward to doing that in the future like CaliforniaTT suggested....

_Quote, originally posted by *NeverOEM* »_lol, no other TTs in my area. The next time I'm in California with my car, I'll be hitting you up iMod, hope you don't mind









Hit me on the hip son!


_Modified by iModTTS at 3:34 PM 5/26/2009_


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

One day, but I won't be around that area for a long while.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (alva8193)*

Thanks guys! Wheels are VMR V713's in 19x8.5 et35 with 245/35/19 tires. Car is lowered on PS CS3's.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Is this thread all updated? I have seen some new names coming in to join the squad. You should post up and let us know your deal


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (iModTTS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iModTTS* »_ Terje_77/Chris I'm very excited that you are coming on board in the TT2 squad! Your knowledge, and first hand tuning experience on the 2.0T will be an enormous asset to this forum.
I know you told me you are gonna keep it mellow on the mods, but I know you purty damn good mate! I think you will have your first mod done within 30 days..... I'll put a twenty on it! I'm actually going to encourage your reckless mod-money spending habits...the devil on your shoulder really!

BTW Chris I was right about the moddage dude! It's been 3 weeks tops and you already ordered up springs, HA!


_Modified by iModTTS at 6:49 PM 6/7/2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: "...to new beginnings!" (iModTTS)*

Jason,
I just came across this thread after Chris purchasing the TT. While doing the new site, I realized how regratibly under appreciated the TTs as far as product offerings are concerned. Then I remembered you contacting me all excited when you got the TT-S. 
I need a little help on your end here. I need to know what TT dudes need, want, what they look for. I would LOVE to work things with you guys, and extend my services to you. We have great experiences (ex-MK1 TT 3.2 owner here, and 2.0T wizard) both tuning and servicing these things.
TT owners, please grab the phone, send an email, pm, whatever it takes to help us help you out. Again, this is a nitche market, we die to get into.
You have great cars, let us help you build them.
[email protected]


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Jason,
I just came across this thread after Chris purchasing the TT. While doing the new site, I realized how regratibly under appreciated the TTs as far as product offerings are concerned. Then I remembered you contacting me all excited when you got the TT-S. 
I need a little help on your end here. I need to know what TT dudes need, want, what they look for. I would LOVE to work things with you guys, and extend my services to you. We have great experiences (ex-MK1 TT 3.2 owner here, and 2.0T wizard) both tuning and servicing these things.
TT owners, please grab the phone, send an email, pm, whatever it takes to help us help you out. Again, this is a nitche market, we die to get into.
You have great cars, let us help you build them.
[email protected]


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: "...to new beginnings!" ([email protected])*

Yeah Berk, Chris and I both support what you do. I know that you are 100% bonafide VW/Audi nut just like all of us, so we want to support our own! Let us know through the forum when new stuff is released for the TTS or 3.2/2.0T TT2's. Even though they hide out a bit, we have a pretty good amount of people on this forum, with some sick rides.
Jason


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

Berk thanks for that, us tt-s owners are in need of more parts and if your willing to work with us and allocate what we need im positive well get you business


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (alva8193)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alva8193* »_Berk thanks for that, us tt-s owners are in need of more parts and if your willing to work with us and allocate what we need im positive well get you business

X2 Berk. I am surprised that other companies are not "personally" popping in to check in with this community. Your subtle approach is smart, so we all will know where to find you and we see that you have a genuine interest in what we're all up to. Two thumbs up mate!


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

not too many people carry parts for these cars though lol


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverOEM* »_not too many people carry parts for these cars though lol


tru


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*

thanks to Jason, we can offer the Meisterschaft exhaust systems now, I am working on finding a solution for TT-RS front bumper and other bits, but the other side of the ocean is not as cooperative yet, should have somthing out for you guys in the forthcoming weeks.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*

OK, Dublezero, aleicgrant, kodiakz and any other new members of our forum. You guys need to post up on this here thread. This way we'll have a central locale that will almost act as a directory for the proud, the few, the MK2 TT peoples!

I am going to PM [email protected] and see if we can turn this thread into a "sticky", so everyone will be able to see one and another's cars at the top of the thread page, dependably!

Chris, now that you've dropped the TT you should post up a new pic with the improved stance. Did you get a shot at the mini GTG we did?


_Modified by iModTTS at 8:34 AM 7/15/2009_


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Ask and you shall receive.








We still need to make a TT movie dude!


----------



## aleicgrant (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (americo11)*

Americo11 did you get my PM/IM?


----------



## dublezero (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: "...to new beginnings!" (iModTTS)*

NAME/SCREEN: Mike "dublezero"
CAR: Brilliant Black 2009 TTS DSG


----------



## aleicgrant (Oct 31, 2005)

The new ride 
Yes I know I need better pics


----------



## americo11 (Feb 16, 2009)

aleicgrant... I did not receive your im/pm


----------



## americo11 (Feb 16, 2009)

aleicgrant...It may have gone to my junk mail and not knowing about it would have been deleted...Sorry....didn't even know until reading through this post again .


----------



## aleicgrant (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (americo11)*

I was asking about your hawk ceramic brakes. did you get them installed.
I believe the TTS and 3.2 have the same brake pad size. Can you confirm


----------



## americo11 (Feb 16, 2009)

My understanding is that from every site I've been on that is in fact true they are the same....I have not yet had mine installed...I figure I will get as much out of the oem as I can. If they start to squeal (like so many have) I will change them out.


----------



## americo11 (Feb 16, 2009)

aleicgrant.....I must say again how envious I am of your garage!!! Man that is pure heaven (showroom floor) and with a beautiful car to boot.


----------



## aleicgrant (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (americo11)*

Appreciate the kind words. I used a company called Premier Garage for the floor and the off the floor cabinets.
I tried the lowes/home depot do it yourself flooring but it was just crap. Would peel up every time with any heat from the tire


----------



## ChariotsOfFire (Jul 22, 2009)

NAME/SCREEN: Mike/ChariotsOfFire
CAR: 2009 Ice Silver TT 2.0T DSG


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (ChariotsOfFire)*

Mike, first off welcome to the family. Second, what rims are those? Do you have any other mods? Ice metallic looks awesome btw!


----------



## ChariotsOfFire (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey! Thanks! I've been lurking for a bit, but I've finally decided to post.
Those are the factory 18" 10-spoke upgrade rims. I bought the car about a month ago with the upgrade and the tech package for invoice price of a fully base TT. 
So far, no other mods. I came from the Toyota family, so I'm doing a bunch of research first.







An exhaust is just around the corner, I'm sure!


----------



## imawAKe (Jul 25, 2009)

NAME/SCREEN: Alex / imawAKe
CAR: 2009 Brilliant Black TT 2.0T









Needs a wash







.. gotta wait couple more days for tint to sit


----------



## CaliforniaTT (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: (ChariotsOfFire)*

ENCINO!!!! WOOOW! finally a local tt other than me







welcome man, hey hit me up if you have any question


----------



## petitphilou (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: (ChariotsOfFire)*

NAME/USER: Philippe/Petitphilou
Car : 2008 icegrey TTS


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

welcome to the forums good sir, the car looks good


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverOEM* »_welcome to the forums good sir, the car looks good

Agreed, that thing is beautiful. Very nice shot as well. Where are you from?


----------



## petitphilou (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: (iModTTS)*

i'm from france. 60 miles in south away from paris
sory but my english isn't very good


----------



## 353S (May 24, 2008)

*Re: (petitphilou)*


_Quote, originally posted by *petitphilou* »_NAME/USER: Philippe/Petitphilou
Car : 2008 icegrey TTS









*Beautiful photo!!!* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## petitphilou (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: (353S)*

One more...


----------



## stuart.colorist (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (petitphilou)*

That is a GREAT B&W photo!!!
Great Shot!!!


----------



## petitphilou (Aug 26, 2009)

thx


----------



## roccoman82. (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: (petitphilou)*

I'm a little late to the party, but I've had mine for almost 2 years now - still loving it.
NAME/SCREEN: Dustin/roccoman82. 
CAR: Ice Silver 2008 TT 3.2 S-Line 6MT


----------



## egi9489 (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: "...to new beginnings!" (iModTTS)*

Hi, I'm a newbie here.








Thanks for this thread Jason. Been active in some other forums, but this forum seems more welcoming. 
Big fan of yours and Alva's TTS projects. What I have though is an "entry-level" 2.0 TFSI which wasn't as welcomed in the other forums.. 
Cheers to new beginnings! and more power to TT/A3 owners. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
- Iggy








Mods so far..
V-kool 70 Clear Tint (all around) --> works extremely well removing heat 
BSH Pendulum Mount
PCV Downtube 
Direzza Z1 Star Specs (245) --> awesome.
Up next. Power mods.
_Modified by egi9489 at 6:33 AM 11-19-2009_


_Modified by egi9489 at 6:40 AM 11-19-2009_


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

*Re: "...to new beginnings!" (egi9489)*

Welcome! Nice car and you can never go wrong with white...thanks for the compliment and i hope we can look forward to your build thread soon


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

My name is Danny, this is my '09 TT S-line
Currently running Revo Stg2 dropped on Stasis coils...


----------



## mhuecker (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: "...to new beginnings!"*

NAME/SCREEN: Matthew
CAR: 2010 TTS Sprint Blue


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: "...to new beginnings!" (mhuecker)*

Hello everyone. 
I have been reading the forum for some time now, finally decided to post. 
2009 Audi TT.
Regards,


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: "...to new beginnings!" (DarthTTs)*

mhuecker and DarthTTs-
Welcome to the fam! BTW, Matt for some reason I am really into your car...color maybe?


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: "...to new beginnings!" (iModTTS)*

Thanks iModTTS,
I've been following your mod thread, I think at some point in the near future I will start playing around with my turbo. I'm not looking for a huge number in HP's just more fun from the stop light to the next...


----------



## Awdy (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: "...to new beginnings!" (DarthTTs)*

iModTTS what a grand idea! I'm in:
Screen/Name: Awdy/Mark
Car: Brand spankin' new 2010 Audi TTS with delivery posted as Feb 1, 2010


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: "...to new beginnings!" (Awdy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Awdy* »_iModTTS what a grand idea! I'm in:
Screen/Name: Awdy/Mark
Car: Brand spankin' new 2010 Audi TTS with delivery posted as Feb 1, 2010


Such a teaser isn't it! Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## Awdy (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: "...to new beginnings!" (tcardio)*

Oh I'm so very excited - thanks for jinxing it mate!
I promise pics as soon as I get it...and since I'm new to this forum thing I'll have plenty of time to figure out how to post! 
Already planning my first modification and purchased a VAG COM so if anyone in Houston needs one I'll be able to help in the near future. Mind you my mods won't be nearly as cool / mind blowing as iMod or Alva, but, hey - you gotta do the best with what the good Lord gave ya, right?


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

hey man, it's all about what you're looking for in the car. Welcome to the forums, you may be the closest person to me. Good to see someone I may actually meet


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Great cars everyone! I really like the silvers and greys for the TTs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_ I really like the silvers and greys for the TTs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


x2


----------



## DUBMON (Aug 3, 2000)

*Re: "...to new beginnings!" (Awdy)*

My wife and I just picked up her 2010 Brilliant Black TT S-Line today. 










_Modified by DUBMON at 11:14 PM 1/17/2010_


----------



## Awdy (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: "...to new beginnings!" (DUBMON)*

Sweet! You're in Houston and so am I! We'll have to meet up when I get mine - I'm happy for you, it looks great!


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

If you guys are ever up for a TT meet in Dallas, I'd be down to make the track.


----------



## DUBMON (Aug 3, 2000)

*Re: "...to new beginnings!" (Awdy)*

Awdy, thanks. Let me know when you get yours.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBMON* »_My wife and I just picked up her 2010 Brilliant Black TT S-Line today. 











Hawtness!!!!


----------



## DUBMON (Aug 3, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*

Thanks.


----------



## supermoto (Feb 9, 2010)

just picked up my 2008 TT 3.2 s-line. love it so far. i'll get some fancy pictures up soon to compete with the rest of you. for now heres a generic parking lot pic !


----------



## xzlnt (Nov 17, 2009)

Hello everyone. For the past year I have been driving a 2008 M3. Simply the best car I have ever owned. Only problem was the 6mt. I have driven in the LA traffic for the past 10 years now but I am finding it more and more difficult to do so. I was considering getting the DCT version of the M3 but wanted something new and something that had great appeal along with better gas mileage. I went to the many Audi dealerships around but could not find a TTS to test drive. So I test drove a TT and was impressed with that model. I went in with an open mind and didn't care to compare it to the M. So here we are now. In Jan I ordered a brand new 2010 TTS Prestige. It's supposed to be here in mid April. I will post pictures as soon as I receive the car. Thank you all for your time!


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

Welcome to the Audi side my friend! I will be very interested to hear your thoughts on the car after being in the new M3. I hear they're quite good cars. But a TTS with some bolt ons should be comparatively quick.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *xzlnt* »_Hello everyone. For the past year I have been driving a 2008 M3. Simply the best car I have ever owned. Only problem was the 6mt. I have driven in the LA traffic for the past 10 years now but I am finding it more and more difficult to do so. I was considering getting the DCT version of the M3 but wanted something new and something that had great appeal along with better gas mileage. I went to the many Audi dealerships around but could not find a TTS to test drive. So I test drove a TT and was impressed with that model. I went in with an open mind and didn't care to compare it to the M. So here we are now. In Jan I ordered a brand new 2010 TTS Prestige. It's supposed to be here in mid April. I will post pictures as soon as I receive the car. Thank you all for your time!


Welcome dude


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

*Re: (xzlnt)*

I almost got an 08 m3 also but stuck with audi, with apr hpfp and the stage 2+ software my car was seeing 32+mpg very often. The m3 is great but youll love the tts, nothing beats boost! Id also like to run a e90/92 m3 i think hell be surprised


----------



## s2k2TT (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (alva8193)*

My 09 TTQ - had it for over a year, just haven't ever posted...
NAME/SCREEN: Kevin/s2k2TT
CAR: Ibis 2009 TTQ 2.0 S-Line 











_Modified by s2k2TT at 5:14 PM 2/23/2010_


----------



## supermoto (Feb 9, 2010)

got an updated pic, and yes, the roads here are as awesome as the pic would make you believe.


----------



## puff808 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Delivery Room*









to new beginnings!!! nice to meet you guys n gals!
picking up my new TTRS!


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

Gorgeous buddy... def envying you right now, wish we had them here


----------



## puff808 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: (DgonzTT)*


----------



## puff808 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: (puff808)*


----------



## loadedGOLF R (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: (puff808)*

post more pics of the RS, also puff how's the Mag Ride? is it stiffer than the TTS?


----------



## puff808 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: (loadedGOLF R)*

it's my first experience with the mag ride...coming from the 2008 s5....i do love the mag ride for a road car cos it really does adjust itself very quickly. right now, on the 19's the ride is very comfortable, no complaints at all. but after pressing the 'S' button, its very very stiff!


----------



## vwapasionado (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: "...to new beginnings!" (iModTTS)*

Hi, I am vwapasionado from Bolingbrook, IL and I am totally addicted to the extreme beauty of the Audi MK2TT. Pictures taken in my driveway in what hopefully is the last snow dump of the season.
















Thanks for the warm welcome!!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by vwapasionado at 10:29 PM 3-28-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: "...to new beginnings!" (vwapasionado)*

Welcome.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Welcome.


x2


----------



## pTTS (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: "...to new beginnings!" (iModTTS)*

_Modified by pTTS at 10:37 AM 4/3/2010_


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

*Re: "...to new beginnings!" (pTTS)*

Hello back at you ( a few days late).
Was this car on a lot, just arrived, or ordered by you prior to purchase?


----------



## pTTS (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: "...to new beginnings!" (LongviewTx)*

_Modified by pTTS at 10:37 AM 4/3/2010_


----------



## vikeis (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: "...to new beginnings!" (pTTS)*

Hello from Russia








NAME/SCREEN: Kirill "vikeis"
CAR: Brilliant Red 2008 TT DSG FrontWD









_Modified by vikeis at 10:07 PM 4-4-2010_


_Modified by vikeis at 9:31 AM 4-5-2010_


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

*Re: "...to new beginnings!" (vikeis)*

eta machina ochen harasho


----------



## vikeis (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: "...to new beginnings!" (LongviewTx)*

yes) it's very cool car) thank u


----------



## BBlack (Oct 8, 2009)

*2009 TTS*

Hi to everyone:
2009 TTS
screen name: bblack
State: VA

Thanks to Jason for showing me.









 








 


_Modified by BBlack at 8:05 AM 4/30/2010_


----------



## MonTTreal (May 27, 2010)

Peace. Love. And tt


----------



## MonTTreal (May 27, 2010)

Im new here hope i can get into this whole forum bizz.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Welcome! Got a picture or two for us?


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

Scott "qckwitt or qtrocub" 
Sprint Blue TTS Prestige Baseball Optic 
Olympia WA


----------



## r_wiggum01 (Jan 1, 2006)

Nick "r_wiggum01" 
'09 Meteor Gray Pearl TTS 
Herndon, VA 

I just picked the car up last night, it's a nice step up for a mk4 jetta. Should have pics up tonight.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

Pics Mr. Wiggum! And I trust you will make it to Kreuzerfest this year since you live in Herndon?


----------



## r_wiggum01 (Jan 1, 2006)

pics coming soon. i got lazy last week, now it needs cleaned first.  where and when is Kreuzerfest? I just moved down here, so I'm def. looking to get into the local dub/audi scene.

Edit: found the Kreuzerfest thread. looks like a no go, can't get friday off. just started a new job last week, don't have any vacation accrued yet.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

well isn't that the ****s. If I make it up this year, I'll hit you up the night before to do some TT cruisin.


----------



## r_wiggum01 (Jan 1, 2006)

sounds good man, let me know. maybe we'll get lucky and track down some of the other mk2 TT's that are running around here. i've passed at least 3 other TTS's in the last month or 2.


----------



## lcrcr (Jun 10, 2005)

Hello all. I picked up my 2011 TTS last Saturday and here are some pictures of it sitting in my driveway. It is everything I had hoped for and more. I have had a lot of Audis, including spending the last 4 years in an RS4, and I can say that those other cars have nothing on this one. (Well, the RS4 does have a bit more power and sound.) Anyway, enjoy the pics and I'll enjoy the car.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

diggin' the solar orange.


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

lcrcr said:


> Hello all. I picked up my 2011 TTS last Saturday and here are some pictures of it sitting in my driveway. It is everything I had hoped for and more. I have had a lot of Audis, including spending the last 4 years in an RS4, and I can say that those other cars have nothing on this one. (Well, the RS4 does have a bit more power and sound.) Anyway, enjoy the pics and I'll enjoy the car.


amazing.

I will soon be added to this list. just gotta wait 12 weeks . but i'm content.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Gideon / [email protected]
> 2008 Audi TT 3.2 Quattro DSG


 What suspension setup is this? What else is done to the car?


----------



## blackers (Nov 3, 2010)

*newish IBIS white TT*

Hello there :wave:

Just followed a post on the clanTT (french TT owners club) forum 
http://www.clan-tt.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=19988&st=20 
Which lead me to your forum and a great write up on TT East 2010

Thought I would join and post a few photographs 

September - South of France









October - just up the road near Loch Lomond









South of France









Just collected, stopped on the way home over the Forth









Ready to collect at Audi Dundee










Cheers
blackers


----------



## codyhogan (Nov 19, 2010)

*Yellow*

Looks like I may be joining this forum for good. On the brink of a purchase...stay tuned.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

@ Blackers: Welcome man, hope to hear more about your mods if any and we also dig hearing about GTG's and drives. Post up! 

@ CodyHogan: What are you lookin at getting exactly?


----------



## codyhogan (Nov 19, 2010)

Will probably start with an extended clear bra, Stage 1 APR ECU upgrade, and a few other minor mods. Very much into simple, clean looks as was my '06 M3 cab that I really loved. Anyway, will probably be closing the deal this week, just want to make sure I want a TTS coupe as opposed to roadster or wait for TT RS. And, still making sure i want to take the plunge.


----------



## cbktt (Dec 11, 2010)

*Tt 09 gsg fwd 2.0t*

Many nice TT's here... mostly TTS's.. over here they are so rare... 

My 2009 TT 2.0T FWD (Meteor Grey with Magma Red interior) Only MOD so far is a GIAC reflash, and wow, what a difference does it make. Easily takes of more than 0.5 off of your 0-60 times. 



















Some previous cars: 

2006 EVO IX 









2005 IS300 Turbo 









2006 S2000 









2003 NSX 









Enjoy! 

 I miss 'em all


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

Welcome buddy... you're going to love it once you get some work done... stg2+ turns this car into a little beast... from there up is going big turbo and thats just another story


----------



## cbktt (Dec 11, 2010)

DgonzTT said:


> Welcome buddy... you're going to love it once you get some work done... stg2+ turns this car into a little beast... from there up is going big turbo and thats just another story


 haha I wish.. the only mod I have done is the GIAC reflash which is awesome.. but unfortunately with FWD all you get is wheelhop.. quattro next time FOR SURE. 

Dont think more mods will eb coming... 

A) I am married with 2 kids now  (No more spending money on my toys) 
B) The economy was WAY BETTER when I had those cars.    

So lets see what happens.. maybe I'll strike it rich and I can buy the endless mods I want (Coilovers, exhaust, intake, list keeps going..........)


----------



## X212 (Oct 1, 2006)

Rafael -> X212 
'07 Audi TT 2.0TFSI 6SPD manual 









summer 









winter


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

X212 said:


> Rafael -> X212
> '07 Audi TT 2.0TFSI 6SPD manual


 

What year did this body style come out?


----------



## X212 (Oct 1, 2006)

This is pure standart built from 2006 to 2010 - except the highgloss grill of the 3.2 and the painted air intakes. 

Wheels are from the current models of the TT / TTS...


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

one thing i have yet to see on a TT being mk1 or mk2 is the use of the cupra R lip, whos gonna be the guinea pig?


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

guess it's you


----------



## OC=OrangeCrush (Jan 26, 2011)

*Another noob in the house!!!!*

Screen Name: OC=OrangeCrush 
I'm late in the game in posting. I can't say how much I love the TTS!!! It's an amazing and beautiful car inside and out! :heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## OC=OrangeCrush (Jan 26, 2011)

*Epic fail on first try of pic post.... **sigh***


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

I've been diggin the orange on the MkII chassis; nice car and welcome to the fun :thumbup:


----------



## OC=OrangeCrush (Jan 26, 2011)

NeverOEM said:


> I've been diggin the orange on the MkII chassis; nice car and welcome to the fun :thumbup:


 
Thanks! I'll look forward to the fun on this forum.


----------



## hamiltonia (Oct 11, 2010)

Picked up my 2011 TTS last night, it was a gruelling 5+ month wait after ordering it. So far I love this car, it's everything I thought and more. 

Here are some crappy cell phone pictures, I'll make a better attempt this weekend. 

2011 Audi TTS: Prestige, Phantom Black, Arctic Silver interior


----------



## OC=OrangeCrush (Jan 26, 2011)

hamiltonia said:


> Picked up my 2011 TTS last night, it was a gruelling 5+ month wait after ordering it. So far I love this car, it's everything I thought and more.
> 
> Here are some crappy cell phone pictures, I'll make a better attempt this weekend.
> 
> 2011 Audi TTS: Prestige, Phantom Black, Arctic Silver interior



Congrats! Looks great! You will love it!


----------



## hamiltonia (Oct 11, 2010)

OC=OrangeCrush said:


> Congrats! Looks great! You will love it!


Thanks OC!

I was soooo looking forward to giving her a bath and taking pictures this weekend, but it looks live we've entered monsoon season here in the NW


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Been on the Tex forever had many VWs first Audi (sort of). Traded in my 2008 R32 today I will miss it one of the best cars I have ever owned. New DD, 2011 Ibis White TTS Prestige some mods coming...... 

Old 









New


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

SKNKWRX said:


> Been on the Tex forever had many VWs first Audi (sort of). Traded in my 2008 R32 today I will miss it one of the best cars I have ever owned. New DD, 2011 Ibis White TTS Prestige some mods coming......
> 
> Old
> 
> ...


 Dude! I'm so jealous....that's what I'm wanting to do. Did you have hard time finding a TTS? They are rare around these parts!


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Dude! I'm so jealous....that's what I'm wanting to do. Did you have hard time finding a TTS? They are rare around these parts!


 I was defiantely not easy to find one, just happened a white one was inbound from port with prestige and that was one of my #1 choices.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

SKNKWRX said:


> I was defiantely not easy to find one, just happened a white one was inbound from port with prestige and that was one of my #1 choices.


 I've been looking for few months now and they are scarce!


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

GaBoYnFla said:


> I've been looking for few months now and they are scarce!


 There is an olong grey over black prestige here in Chicago at either McGrath Audi or Fletcher Jones Audi. Get it dealer traded.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

SKNKWRX said:


> There is an olong grey over black prestige here in Chicago at either McGrath Audi or Fletcher Jones Audi. Get it dealer traded.


 I'm in FLORIDA....that's a couple thousand shipping....and possible damage. I have to look over the car before I'd commit to it. 

It also has to be White..... 

Thanks for letting me know though.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

GaBoYnFla said:


> I'm in FLORIDA....that's a couple thousand shipping....and possible damage. I have to look over the car before I'd commit to it.
> 
> It also has to be White.....
> 
> Thanks for letting me know though.


 Well its also a 99$ ticket on Southwest and a fun road trip including TOD


----------



## zac5 (Aug 20, 2009)

cbktt said:


> Many nice TT's here... mostly TTS's.. over here they are so rare...
> 
> My 2009 TT 2.0T FWD (Meteor Grey with Magma Red interior) Only MOD so far is a GIAC reflash, and wow, what a difference does it make. Easily takes of more than 0.5 off of your 0-60 times.
> Some previous cars:
> ...


 i like your evo ix se.  

i do miss my jdm times as well.


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

2011 TT S-line Quattro 2.0T - Oolong Gray


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

ill share on here for once


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

are those 17s?


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

NeverOEM said:


> are those 17s?


18x9:thumbup:


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

damn that looks dumped; H&Rs?


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Yeap :thumbup:


----------



## OC=OrangeCrush (Jan 26, 2011)

@ TheSandeman= Looks great!!!!


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

OC=OrangeCrush said:


> @ TheSandeman= Looks great!!!!


thanks :thumbup:


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

how do you do on rubbing? I may go take the perches out of the rear on my konis, but I drive the piss out of my car so you know I've been hesitant; don't know why I haven't asked you this before lol


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

NeverOEM said:


> how do you do on rubbing? I may go take the perches out of the rear on my konis, but I drive the piss out of my car so you know I've been hesitant; don't know why I haven't asked you this before lol


Rubbing in the rear is only when i get a decent sized dip or pot hole, even then its a very minor rub. The front has no rubbing what so ever, you can turn the steering wheel all the way over and it still wont rub. 

key aspect: a stretched tire does wonders, when i bought these wheels and tires i wasn't concerned with performance (i have another 3 sets at home that have the correct tire specs and performance aspect for that purpose), just wanted a proven tire that stretched well and some BBS/HRE/iForged/Works for the show season. 

as for wheel specs and mods done to fit them:
18x9 with a 47et offset
15mm adapters
final specs: 18x9 with a 32 offset
tires: falken 452 215/40/18
suspension: i think im at 23" fender to ground and a lil less in the rear. the rear wont go down anymore (i took out the adjuster) and the fronts have another inch of lowering.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

hahaha 215s, jesus


----------



## ZumGlück (Apr 6, 2011)

Dana aka ZumGlück
2008 TT 3.2L 6MT, a birthday present
Haven't been on here since I sold my '79 2.0L 16V Rabbit. Glad to be back.


----------



## OC=OrangeCrush (Jan 26, 2011)

Happy birthday and congrats! What an awesome birthday gift!


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

a lil more whore :laugh:

to all that are friends on FB, i am not selling my car, nor do i think my car is slow  my buddy hi-jacked my account when i left it open on my laptop :sly:


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

it's lookin good though


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

NeverOEM said:


> it's lookin good though


thanks :thumbup:
im doing the "show" most of the season, then getting it track ready with some SSRs and some Hankook Ventus R-23s


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

lol whatever excuse you need to be slow


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

NeverOEM said:


> lol whatever excuse you need to be slow


:laugh: i dont know why, but as of recently ive been get verbally abused online about my car:sly: i guess the FB hack was a sign to get rid of the TT and get into one of these:


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

puff808 said:


>


mate your car looks amazing!!! 

good to see you got the GmbH titanium look wheels too !!! 

mine arrives this year in october so am very keen to see all pictures you've taken of yours. 

also the aluminium pack looks really great! i opted for the black out pack (mine will be black too) for a bit more of a stealth look.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

*Me ride.....stock for now...some things planned...*

Took some pics of the new ride today....I had forgotten how much you can see on black...having 3 white cars and one red since the last black one! Anyway, my all night polish looks like it was sucessful.


































































They have a tag delete panel ordered for me for the front.....


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Hate to double post but I got much better pics:


----------



## OC=OrangeCrush (Jan 26, 2011)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Took some pics of the new ride today....I had forgotten how much you can see on black...having 3 white cars and one red since the last black one! Anyway, my all night polish looks like it was sucessful.


I feel you on that! Many more nights of that to look forwad to. But it does really shine and is sooo worth it. Car looks great and great pics on the double post!


----------



## CarlitosPR (May 3, 2011)

New guy from Puerto Rico
Name: Carlos Screen Name:CarlitosPR
Car: 2011 TT TFSI Quattro Dakota Gray - Red/Back Interiors


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

^^^^beautiful color!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

CarlitosPR said:


> New guy from Puerto Rico
> Name: Carlos Screen Name:CarlitosPR
> Car: 2011 TT TFSI Quattro Dakota Gray - Red/Back Interiors


I noticed the engine covers are different on the TT and TTS....can't see much of the intake on the S.


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

This forum certainly seems to have more active participants than some others. Too bad it took me so long to find! 

Here are mine:
2009 TTS Coupe, now gone
APR stage 1, TT-RS front brakes








2011 TTS Roadster - stock









Some subtle differences










And the new Toyos work fine. 








Although, so did the Continental tires.









I think the 2011 looks better. I like the front end better, the horizontal accents in the grill look better to me, and I like the aluminum look around the fog lights. I like the new wheels better. Also, the 'sport' button is better than the old 'magnetic ride' button! 

Can't wait to at least look at the TT-RS.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Looks great, Doc. I would have loved to see your car 2 weeks ago. I was in Scottsdale for some film work at "The Venue". I saw quite a few A5's and B8 A4's but not a lot of TT love out there that I could see. Which probably makes your car areal head turner.

Congrats and welcome to the Fourtitude:thumbup:


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

*Post lowering.....subtle....*

Here are some after pics of my car...handles great....did both front and rear Neuspeed 25 mm bars and H&R Sport Springs....


----------



## lazie (May 25, 2011)

Greg / lazie
2009 TTS DSG



















Big props to iModTTS for your video series! One of the main reasons I ended up getting a TTS, other then the fact its a beautiful car.


----------



## CarlitosPR (May 3, 2011)




----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

like that color combo; welcome to the finer side


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Look what finally came in....will install this weekend.....


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

new to the TT forum but not Fourtitude

Brian M / ProjectA3
2012 Volcano Red TT Coupe Premium Plus, 18's, heated seats
crappy pics so far
the obligatory iPhone 4 pics with my A3 i traded in for the TT









































and for the heck of it we threw on 2 A6 wheels in a black chrome finish to see what it would look like. Don't like the look as much as i thought i would 








will take better photos and put in place of these


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

welcome to this side of the fence. I always thought you had a clean A3; didn't want to keep the BBSs eh? Regardless, can't wait to see what you do with the TT.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

NeverOEM said:


> welcome to this side of the fence. I always thought you had a clean A3; didn't want to keep the BBSs eh? Regardless, can't wait to see what you do with the TT.


Yeah should have taken those bbs of and tossed them on the TT. Welcome to the fun side of owning, dare I say, sports car 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=41.075650,-73.861224
- Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## lazie (May 25, 2011)

Congrats on the TT, I really like that color of red. Looks good. Your A3 looked pretty sick too.


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

Welcome dude!! Love that color:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## hy_phy (Mar 28, 2008)

id take all of them


----------



## kaiTTS (Sep 24, 2011)

Hey guys!
noobie here, just registered and joined this forum today. 
Woke up to this outside my door this morning 
2012 Ibis White, still saving up the cash for some mods!


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

you need orange wheels to match your interior, stat!


----------



## frey7190 (Apr 16, 2009)

*Hello Volcano Red!*

Purchased this baby on 9/5 of this year. I was going to trade in my A4 at my dealership for an IS350, but decided to take one last drive before I did that and ended up passing by an Audi dealer. I figured id go take a look, see whats new. A couple hours later, I walked out with this beauty!


----------



## OC=OrangeCrush (Jan 26, 2011)

congrts frey!


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

glad to see another Volcano red on here. congrats


----------



## oldster1 (Oct 24, 2011)

*hanging out, it all looks good,*

I just order a base model yesterday, now the wait till Jan28th.

Traded in a MK1 with low miles..2012 in white/black plus Mag ride ,fine nappa leather,heated seats,etc.

thanks for all those who posted pictures...makes for entertainment while waiting....


----------



## ejc1980 (May 19, 2011)

*2009 audi tt fsi revo 2 -methanol/water 50%*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6299177270/in/photostream

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6299177728/in/photostream/lightbox/


----------



## ejc1980 (May 19, 2011)




----------



## ejc1980 (May 19, 2011)

*2009 audi tt fsi revo 2 -methanol/water 50%*


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

yo dawg, I see you're lowered with some aggressive offsets; your car is garbage.







:laugh:


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

NeverOEM said:


> yo dawg, I see you're lowered with some aggressive offsets; your car is garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















:laugh:


----------



## Akin-TTS (Mar 22, 2012)

Watched the Webisode and registered right away. 

One more TTS lover this time from Turkey  

Changed my 2009 S2000 with a brand new TT-S 6 months ago. 
Love it so far , but cann't say its as fun as the S2K. 

Looking for some mods for this summer. 

My old Baby 










My New Baby


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)




----------

